
Any good alternatives to Google app for work? - baptou12
https://apps.google.com/intx/en_ie/pricing.html
======
brianjking
Rackspace offers email hosting for $2/user/month if you're not looking for the
other features from Google. [https://www.rackspace.com/en-us/email-
hosting](https://www.rackspace.com/en-us/email-hosting)

------
baptou12
My emails are managed with google app for work, however I feel it's expensive
any other options ?

------
gentleteblor
I just started using Zoho Mail a few weeks ago. So far so good.

------
PaulHoule
I like Fastmail as an email provider.

Other than that I like Skype and Office 365.

